# Off to MARS I Go!



## J.L. Allen (Feb 6, 2020)

Friendly folk of the Puritan Board Shire,

I'm starting my time of seminary at Mid-America Reformed Seminary this semester remotely. I'm taking one class but hope to begin full time in the fall.

-May I ask your prayers for wisdom where to move in order to be closer to the seminary? This would entail schooling my children and building community in a new area.
-May I ask your prayers for coming under care of the Presbytery of the Midwest OPC?
-I would also appreciate your prayers that I will grow continually as a good husband, father, and, Lord willing, shepherd of the flock.

Reactions: Like 2 | Praying 12


----------



## Hamalas (Feb 6, 2020)

You're going to a wonderful school. I'll be praying for your transition this morning and for the Lord to richly bless your studies.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## J.L. Allen (Feb 6, 2020)

Hamalas said:


> You're going to a wonderful school. I'll be praying for your transition this morning and for the Lord to richly bless your studies.


Thank you, brother!


----------



## Jonathco (Feb 6, 2020)

That is excellent, Johnathan! I hear great things about MARS.


----------



## J.L. Allen (Feb 6, 2020)

Jonathco said:


> That is excellent, Johnathan! I hear great things about MARS.


It is a fantastic school indeed! Thanks!


----------



## Stephen L Smith (Feb 6, 2020)

Johnathan Lee Allen said:


> It is a fantastic school indeed! Thanks!


When you arrive at MARS, will you also visit Jupiter and Saturn?  Sorry, old Kiwi joke.

MARS is one of the main training Institutions for the Reformed Churches of New Zealand and one of my RCNZ friends is going to study there next year. So if you meet Kiwi's there say hi from me 

I have greatly enjoyed the ministry of a number of professors at MARS. You will be greatly blessed by the solid theology and warm piety taught and exemplified there.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ZackF (Feb 6, 2020)

Congratulations! When reading this title I had to think a bit for an explanation that didn’t involve Elon Musk. Best wishes and prayers in your studies.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## usernamecrtamil (Feb 11, 2020)

Hey Johnathan! Congrats on starting and I will be praying for you! I am starting seminary this Fall as well and I will Lord willing be coming under care for the Presbytery of the South (OPC) very soon as well!

Reactions: Amen 1


----------



## J.L. Allen (Feb 11, 2020)

Stephen L Smith said:


> When you arrive at MARS, will you also visit Jupiter and Saturn?  Sorry, old Kiwi joke.
> 
> MARS is one of the main training Institutions for the Reformed Churches of New Zealand and one of my RCNZ friends is going to study there next year. So if you meet Kiwi's there say hi from me
> 
> I have greatly enjoyed the ministry of a number of professors at MARS. You will be greatly blessed by the solid theology and warm piety taught and exemplified there.


I'll mostly be keeping to MARS. Saturn and Jupiter just don't have the same accouterments I'm looking for. 

Do you know of anyone personally who will be attending? I would like to connect with any of these brothers and help them feel welcomed to the USA.



ZackF said:


> Congratulations! When reading this title I had to think a bit for an explanation that didn’t involve Elon Musk. Best wishes and prayers in your studies.



I'll tell Elon you said hello. 

Thank you, brother.



jnslance said:


> Hey Johnathan! Congrats on starting and I will be praying for you! I am starting seminary this Fall as well and I will Lord willing be coming under care for the Presbytery of the South (OPC) very soon as well!



This is exciting news! Where will you be going to seminary? I would greatly like to connect via telephone about all this.


----------



## GulfCoast Presbyterian (Feb 11, 2020)

Prayers sent!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stephen L Smith (Feb 12, 2020)

Johnathan Lee Allen said:


> Do you know of anyone personally who will be attending? I would like to connect with any of these brothers and help them feel welcomed to the USA.


My friends name is Jae Kim. He starts at MARS in June DV.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## J.L. Allen (Feb 12, 2020)

Stephen L Smith said:


> My friends name is Jae Kim. He starts at MARS in June DV.


I'll look for him!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Von (Feb 13, 2020)

I thought a fellow PB'er will be joining and evangelizing the astronauts!


----------

